# Nếu tóc khô và gãy rụng nhiều, cần kiểm tra ngay những điều sau trước khi quá muộn



## thuypham (5/4/18)

Có xinh đẹp đến mấy mà có mái tóc khô rối và gãy rụng thì cũng bị mất điểm rất nhiều. Chính vì thế, bạn cần tìm ra nguyên nhân để khắc phục ngay vấn đề này.




Hình ảnh sẽ kém hấp dẫn rất nhiều nếu như có tái tóc khô và xơ rối.​Mái tóc khô, dễ gãy và bị chẻ ngọn khiến nhiều chị em không khỏi lo lắng và băn khoăn. Tóc không óng mượt sẽ làm mất đi vẻ hài hòa của gương mặt và ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến vẻ ngoài của chủ nhân. Nếu tìm được chính xác lý do gây nên vấn đề cho tóc thì cách khắc phục của bạn sẽ đơn giản hơn rất nhiều. Vậy có những nguyên nhân nào dẫn đến tình trạng này? 

*1. Các vấn đề về sức khỏe*
Trạng thái của tóc cũng nói lên rất nhiều về sức khỏe của bạn. Các chuyên gia cho rằng, người gặp vấn đề về đường tiêu hóa, rối loạn ăn uống, bị suy tuyến giáp thường có mái tóc khô và dễ gãy.




Sức khỏe không tốt là một trong những nguyên nhân khiến tóc gãy, khô.​
*2. Lạm dụng các công cụ tạo kiểu*
Sử dụng các công cụ tạo kiểu quá nhiều như máy ép tóc, máy làm tóc xoăn, ... dẫn đến tóc của bạn bị mất đi độ ẩm tự nhiên. Tóc không còn độ ẩm dẫn đến việc khô và rất dễ gãy. Bạn không nên tạo kiểu bằng nhiệt thường xuyên. Thay vào đó, nên sử dụng các phương pháp an toàn hơn cho mái tóc.




Liên tục uốn, ép khiến tóc bị ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng.​
*3. Sử dụng nhiều hóa chất*
Những sản phẩm chăm sóc tóc được tạo nên từ những chất hóa học độc hại sẽ có tác động không tốt đến mái tóc của bạn. Tóc của bạn sẽ dần mất đi vẻ đẹp tự nhiên nếu sử dụng sản phẩm không thích hợp. Các cấu trúc của tóc sẽ bị phá vỡ dẫn đến tóc không còn suôn mượt.




Lạm dụng hóa chất khiến tóc mất đi độ ẩm tự nhiên.​*4. Không sử dụng vitamin, dầu tự nhiên*
Cấp ẩm cho mái tóc bằng các phương pháp tự nhiên như dầu dừa, dầu oliu và các loại Vitamin E là điều rất quan trọng và hữu ích. Đây là cách giúp tóc luôn đủ dưỡng chất và chắc khỏe từ bên trong. Nếu không cung cấp vitamin hay các loại dầu tự nhiên tóc của bạn sẽ chẳng thể nào óng mượt.




Quên cung cấp dưỡng chất cho tóc là sai lầm nhiều người mắc phải.​
*5. Những tác động từ môi trường*
Một số yếu tố từ môi trường bên ngoài cũng có tác động làm hỏng các lớp biểu bì của tóc dẫn đến việc tóc trở nên thiếu hấp dẫn. Việc tiếp xúc với ánh nắng gay gắt, không khí ô nhiễm là một trong những nguyên nhân dễ dàng gặp phải nhất khiến tóc bị ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng.




Ánh nắng gay gắt cũng có ảnh hưởng không tốt tới mái tóc.​
*6. Gội đầu sai cách*
Việc gội đầu bằng nước nóng hoặc gội quá lâu dẫn đến việc tóc bị khô và thiếu dưỡng chất. Chính vì vậy, tốt nhất bạn nên sử dụng nước lạnh, những ngày trời rét cũng nên dùng nước có nhiệt độ vừa phải. Gội đầu cũng không nên gãi quá mạnh gây ảnh hưởng đến chân tóc.




Gội đầu quá mạnh tay dẫn đến việc da đầu bị tổn thương.​
*7. Nhuộm tóc quá nhiều*
Việc lạm dụng thuốc nhuộm tóc sẽ gây ra những thương tổn lớn cho mái tóc. Thuốc nhuộm sẽ khiến tóc bị khô, giòn và kém suôn mượt. Các loại chất hóa học này đều có chứa thành phần không tốt cho tóc, chính vì vậy bạn không nên sử dụng quá thường xuyên.




Nhuộm tóc thường xuyên là nguyên nhân lớn dẫn đến tóc bị xơ.​*8. Chải tóc sai cách*
Việc chải tóc quá mạnh, sử dụng lược không thích hợp, chải tóc ngay khi vừa gội đầu xong cũng là sai lầm nhiều người mắc phải dẫn đến việc tóc xơ và khô. Các chuyên gia làm đẹp cũng khuyên rằng, bạn không nên chải đầu quá 2 lần/ngày. Tốt nhất là chỉ dùng lược vào buổi sáng.




Việc chải đầu không đúng cách là tác động bên ngoài khiến tóc bị rụng và gãy.​
Nguồn: Eva


----------

